# Game 65 Thread: Lakers vs T'Wolves



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (42-22, 2nd Place)
Last Game: Lakers 117 - Celtics109 (3/10)
vs.









Minnesota Timberwolves (45-20, 1st Place)
Last Game: Blazers 92 vs Wolves 79 (3/10)

Friday, Mar. 12
5:00 pm 
at Timberwolves 
TV: KCAL 6:00pm, NBALP 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
 

</center>

Now Karl is suppose to return but if he doesnt start Slava could..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers by 10,000.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

u forgot the timberwolves in the Thread name
:laugh:

u really think karl will start?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Timberwolves are gonna win. They haven't been playing too well lately and will be that much more motivated against the Lakeshow.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Forget Malone, will Horace play?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:stupid:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> u forgot the timberwolves in the Thread name
> :laugh:
> 
> u really think karl will start?


Hush Im getting  

Not really (Just wanted to see those 4 superstars together on here) but who else will? Walton?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Well im not  , so ...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Timberwolves are gonna win. They haven't been playing too well lately and will be that much more motivated against the Lakeshow.


Dont look now but.. Portland is up 80-61, 4th


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont look now but.. Portland is up 80-61, 4th


Thrashing... I sure didn't see that one coming.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

It's going to be an interesting game. If Minnesota wins they'll show the world that they have a chance at the championship. if they lose they're getting out of the first round. :whoknows:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

T-Wolves are playing like **** as of late, losing to an Iverson-less Sixers, a HORRIBLE Paul Pierce night for the C's and they lost to them, and were trailing to the Sonics at halftime, now they got dominated by the Blazers, i dont see them winning this game... (T-Wolves that is...)


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Timberwolves are gonna win. They haven't been playing too well lately and will be that much more motivated against the Lakeshow.


Actually, they're in a mini-slump (they're 2-4 over their last 6). I'm optimistic it'll be a 5-10 point victory.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Wether the T-Wolves are playing good or not, the Lakers need to win this game. A win here for the Lakers would mean that they are starting to get serious.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Juan</b>!
> Wether the T-Wolves are playing good or not, the Lakers need to win this game. A win here for the Lakers would mean that they are starting to get serious.


True.
Even if Karl doesn´t play, this is a must-win game.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I see the Lakers taking it but I think it'll be close.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

I dont know if you guys have started to notice this or not, but it doesn't matter if a team is playing horrible the day before they play the Lakers; everyone team plays the Lakers tough, no matter what their record is.

I'm expecting this game to be a pretty close game, and an exciting game to watch.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> everyone team plays the Lakers tough


Yes, I have noticed that. For some reason, every team brings there best when they play the Lakers.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Juan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, I have noticed that. For some reason, every team brings there best when they play the Lakers.


Very very true. But that's why they're a pretty good playoff team, so I don't mind.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i cant believe KCAL 9 has the nerve to delay this game, First of all its a friday and 2nd its the the return of the "Big 4" and 3rd its the Timberwolves


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

They are delaying the game? **** KCAL, **** KCAL, **** KCAL, god damn they ****ing SUCK, im sick of their damn TAPE DELAYS, GODDDDDDD DAMNIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTT


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> i cant believe KCAL 9 has the nerve to delay this game, First of all its a friday and 2nd its the the return of the "Big 4" and 3rd its the Timberwolves


Yeah, it pisses me off :upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It's not delayed...it says on lakers.com that it'll be on at 5:00.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!


It's simply great to see this line-up again.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> It's not delayed...it says on lakers.com that it'll be on at 5:00.


It's true, the game is going to start at 5. But it will be aired locally here at 6pm.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> It's true, the game is going to start at 5. But it will be aired locally here at 6pm.


It just doesn't say it will be aired at 6:00pm on lakers.com, and it usually will.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers lost by 10 pts and lost the season series with Wolves as well. 

Mailman returns and looks to be fine in form though he was in foul trouble. Kobe shot with average percentage and so did Gary Payton. Shaq carried the load, and surprisingly he was 100% from the foul line until the fourth qtr when he missed six FTs.

Again, there was no help from the bench. Though, it was a loss but I am glad that Fab Four are now together. We are now 42-23 and 17 games more to go(12 of those will be at home). COME ON LAKERS. Let's pumped up!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Phil Jackson sucks. He is such a ****ing stupid coach. The only guy that is stopping KG is Malone, and Malone didn't play the last 16 minutes?!!!!!:upset: 

PHIL JACKSON IS A MORON! He is the absolute number one reason that the Lakers lost this game. If Malone would have been in there, they would have won. The game was tied, and as soon as Karl went out...we started getting our asses whooped. 

Then, he starts out the 4th quarter with Payton and the bench!:upset: What the hell was that ****?! We got pounded, and their lead went to 12, and he just "let 'em play". I hate this "let 'em play" ****...his damn job isn't to let the players figure it out by themselves. That's what he is supposed to be there for! If Phil doesn't even do that...he's worthless.

Phil shouldn't be re-signed at the end of this season because he makes stupid decisions that lose important games for us. He's done it so many times this year, and it's happening more often.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

By the way...Memphis is now one game behind us for the 4th seed. If we aren't the 3rd seed...I don't think we get past the 2nd round.

P.S. Phil Jackson sucks, he's stupid and I hate him. Who wants to join the "Phil is an Idiot Club"?


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Damian,

I agree with you to a point, what I mean is that I don't agree with the name calling. Phil did wait too long to call a time out, I know he likes to let the players figure it out, but by the time they figure it out, the lead is too far away. I think Phil has been out coached quite a bit this season. I just hope he does not bring the same attitude to the playoffs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Juan</b>!
> Damian,
> 
> I agree with you to a point, what I mean is that I don't agree with the name calling.


What is this? Kindergarten? Jk, lol

But honestly, you don't think he is a..."****ing stupid coach", "moron", he's "worthless" and he makes "stupid decisions"? I do.:yes:


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey a I gree that his style has lost us a lot of games this season, but I am not going to let him get the best of me. Trust me, there are several names I want to call him, but what good is it going to do. Lets just hope he does better in the playoffs and that the players bring it.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> True.
> Even if Karl doesn´t play, this is a must-win game.


Hmm, I guess this loss means the Lakers are officially done. What a damn shame.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The Lakers  up! They should of won this  game! :upset:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm, I guess this loss means the Lakers are officially done. What a damn shame.


Not as done as the Pacers.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

PJ Sucks? Good Lord, who brought three titles in four years to L.A.? Kobe and Shaq were great bb players before PJ arrives. Even MJ and Pippen were great before PJ became Bulls coach. But how many rings did MJ, Pippen duo and Shaq and Kobe had? You guys need to be careful when point out someone great coach like PJ in the league. The guy has the ability to multiple two big egos into multiple championship year.

The reason Malone was given less minute because he just came out of injury list. He ain't 25 anymore. He's 40. You need to realize that. PJ has said in LATimes if Malone's knee works fine he will give him more minutes in tomorrow's game against Chicago.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> PJ Sucks? Good Lord, who brought three titles in four years to L.A.? Kobe and Shaq were great bb players before PJ arrives. Even MJ and Pippen were great before PJ became Bulls coach. But how many rings did MJ, Pippen duo and Shaq and Kobe had? You guys need to be careful when point out someone great coach like PJ in the league. The guy has the ability to multiple two big egos into multiple championship year.
> 
> The reason Malone was given less minute because he just came out of injury list. He ain't 25 anymore. He's 40. You need to realize that. PJ has said in LATimes if Malone's knee works fine he will give him more minutes in tomorrow's game against Chicago.


PJ has a great history, no doubt. But if you watch all of the Lakers games, you'd know that he has made some flat out awful decisions. Starting the 4th quarter, on the road down by 5 with Payton and the bench against a top team in the league is just stupid. Then, not calling a timeout until 4 minutes in, after the lead has been in double digits for 2 minutes, is just dumb.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Not as done as the Pacers.


Yea, winning 7 straight, mostly against western teams is pure crap. They dont stand a chance in hell.:laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, winning 7 straight, mostly against western teams is pure crap. They dont stand a chance in hell.:laugh:


The WC teams the Pacers beat were the Warriors, Clippers, Jazz and Nuggets, so exactly the "elite", lol. The EC teams you've beaten are the 76ers, Raptors and Celtics...the Pacers are a good team, yes. Very very good, in fact. However, they are not a top 4 team in the league. They haven't beaten one really good team in their winning streak so far.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> PJ has a great history, no doubt. But if you watch all of the Lakers games, you'd know that he has made some flat out awful decisions. Starting the 4th quarter, on the road down by 5 with Payton and the bench against a top team in the league is just stupid. Then, not calling a timeout until 4 minutes in, after the lead has been in double digits for 2 minutes, is just dumb.


I watched the game and I do back PJ's decision. If you don't like it, fine by me but don't disrespect him by calling him a sucker or anything like that.

If you remember correctly, the Lakers were down by as many as 18 points on a road game against Magic in the early Feb. Who brought us into the game? It was the bench that did. PJ likes to shortened his bench players as the season comes to end. This year, Lakers faced injuries all season long and he has given chances to every player on the roster. Plus, the feud between Shaq and Kobe, and Kobe's disliking of him as a person, Gary Payton's trouble of understanding the Triangle offense, he has dealt with all his coaching career but this year, it's been really tough.

So, chill out. We'll be fine when the postseason come by!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

PJ is an idiot, im sorry but its the truth
the lakers should have never been down by 18 in the first place


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> PJ is an idiot, im sorry but its the truth
> the lakers should have never been down by 18 in the first place


hmmm, I beg you pardon? Lakers have been great when they win the game in the fourth qtr, by trailing as much as double figures. How many times have Lakers win the game in the last 6 minutes of the fourth qtr under PJ? 

Start counting that since the days of 2000. You would know....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

but the point is, with a team with so mant Stars they should never be down by 18, to the Orlando Magic, even without Kobe
the lakers shouldnt be in close games to the worst teams in the nba


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, you can't be perfect without struggling on court. Lakers struggled in that game. The bench came out, played its heart out, brought Lakers into the game. Luke Walton was the highlight with 6 of 7 assists in the fourth qtr. 

..and Fisher's steal fed to Payton, boy...how the Lakers win it by 2 points. It was one of the best I must say! 

And btw, please keep in mind, Lakers were on long road trip since 1991-92 season in Feb.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

struggling and playing close games and winning
are two very differnt things 
the lakers arnt stuggling they just cant close out teams 
and they cant win the first 5 minutes of the 3rd


----------

